# Never Skip Meme Day



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 19, 2017)

Post all the dankest /fit/ shit here, or whatever trickles down your snapchat, Instagram or Facebook feed


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 19, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Post all the dankest /fit/ shit here, or whatever trickles down your snapchat, Instagram or Facebook feed


lmao especially because both ironically and non ironically shown up to the gym in american flag tights.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol I wear my American swag without a hint of irony 

Also this is way too common


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 19, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Lol I wear my American swag without a hint of irony





Spoiler


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 19, 2017)

Ace shirt 

And this is why I love March


----------



## JSGOTI (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## RI 360 (Feb 19, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> Ace shirt
> 
> And this is why I love March


ty, also people in my building didn't even try this year. Last Jan there were a handful of fatties who made their way down to the gym and left tootsie roll wrappers in the lavatory trash only to stop coming entirely once Feb hit. This time around it was still just me and the only other regular.


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 19, 2017)

p sure we can double post here bc all the mods are morbidly obese and never check this board anyway:


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 19, 2017)

We don't work out like they do in the old country


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## RI 360 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 20, 2017)

Sickening.


----------



## WeeGee (Feb 20, 2017)

The competitor is my favorite, I laugh when jackasses try to outlift people obviously stronger, especially the makes everyone feel weak guy.


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 20, 2017)

This is my favorite video about dieting ever


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 21, 2017)

I hope nobody here *actually* goes on fit.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 21, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> I hope nobody here *actually* goes on fit.


Going on /fit/ is one thing taking it seriously is another.

Saw this a bit ago, it's also in the locker room at my boxing gym.


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 21, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> Going on /fit/ is one thing taking it seriously is another.
> 
> Saw this a bit ago, it's also in the locker room at my boxing gym.


fit = shitty misc copycat with borrowed memes/terms
pol = shitty stormfront/ironmarch copycat with borrowed memes/terms
r9k = shitty psl copycat with borrowed memes/terms

the only original one really was b and before like 2006 it was a shitty somethingawful spinoff


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 21, 2017)

There's funny shit in /fit/ get over it


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 21, 2017)

Internet War Criminal said:


> There's funny shit in /fit/ get over it


yeah maybe but still
any one of malodrax's posts >>>>> fit


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Feb 22, 2017)

Lmao


----------

